# Checking out a Grizzly G1182 jointer later today. Anyone have one?



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Seems to get good reviews. This 6" Grizzly jointer I'm looking at tonight is about 10 yrs old and used lightly in a hobbyist's garage. He's asking $225 and it comes with an HTC mobile base. Not sure how low I can get him down but at full asking price, I think it's still reasonable as long as it's ready for work.

Anything I should know about this model? I'll be sure to run some wood through and listen to the bearings, check the belt/motor and check the tables. Not sure how I feel about the table adjustment levers but we'll see tonight.

Picked up a bunch of these doug fir beams for a song and i've been resawing them down to useable sizes for some upcoming projects. I was hoping to get a clean enough cut on the table saw to join them for tabletops but while it's close, I think it's time for a jointer all the same.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

saw the jointer, looked to be in new condition considering it's 10yrs old. left a deposit and picking it up tonight. woohoo!


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

I bought that model new about 10/12 years ago and have had no problems with it. The levers are not a concern at all. Just bump them up or down with the heel of your hand and use a straightedge to check the infeed spacing you want. If I wanted to complain about anything it's that shavings pile up quickly under the knives if you forget to open up the DC gate.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine's been flawless for ~ 11 years. This machine was rated #1 by Wood Mag in Sept 2001 over the Jet, two Deltas, Bridgewood, Ridgid, and Sunhill. I think $225 with mobile base is reasonable if in nice condition….that's about what I'd ask for mine. Can't hurt to offer $200, but he may have others interested.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Jealous…..

post pics


----------



## tsdahc (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought a used one about 8 months ago, all Ive had to do was put new blades in. I need to get a new belt in the near future for it as its getting a bit old. Im happy with it seeing as it does the same thing as the $400-500 grizzly they sell for a lot less.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. Picking it up tonight and will post some pics.. You should see this guys garage shop… Laguna ts, giant vintage bandsaw, the works. Swell older gentleman who takes care of his shop and tools. Thats where i wanna be if i ever retire….


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Here she is… Runs like a champ so far w/ no adjustments necessary. I'll flip the blades over and replace the belt before long but now I can start work on some tabletops and other projects. It's nice having confidence that my boards are square.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I love the idea of having both sides of those blades sharpened, but if they're like mine, I'm afraid you're gonna find a nasty dull square edge on the other side!










The jointer looks great!


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Bummer. New blades it is then.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I too was looking at that jointer. In Gilroy, yes?


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma (Jul 14, 2014)

I have the same one, I found mine on CL for 200 but when I got to his place to look at the jointer he was having a yard sale and had the jointer at 150. The jointer was a rust bucket so with some elbow grease and new set of carbide blades I got another 60 bucks into it. Oh I also bought the Oneway Multi Gauge, I recommend it for setting your new blades but makes setting blades easy and accurate.

http://www.amazon.com/Oneway-2289-Multi-Gauge/dp/B0002SA98I?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------

